# Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot



## sand0108 (27. Februar 2016)

Ich suche ein Küstentaugliches Angelboot kategorie C. Länge des Bootes ab 4 meter mit 15Ps Motor und Trailer.


----------



## Tino34 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

Melde dich mal bei User bobbykron...

Der hat da was passendes #6


----------



## Bootsrookie (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

Sorry aber ein Boot mit 15PS hat meiner Meinung nach nichts an der Küste zu suchen


----------



## boot (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*



Bootsrookie schrieb:


> Sorry aber ein Boot mit 15PS hat meiner Meinung nach nichts an der Küste zu suchen


1 Das ist ja auch nur deine Meinung|uhoh:.

2 |kopfkratEr hat nicht geschrieben ich brauche eine Meinung.

3 Ich habe auch nur so ein kl Boot mit 15 PS.:vik:


----------



## ulf (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

Hallo

Dann würde ich mal ein Schlauchboot vorschlagen. Zerlegbar oder als Rib (auch da gibt's schon welche mit 70 bis 80 kg) sind mit 15 PS schon ganz gut unterwegs, robust und recht kippstabil, sodaß es sich da auch prima im Stehen angeln läßt. Als Rib geht's auch noch bei leichtem Wellengang recht zügig voran. Mit flachem Boden wird's da schneller ungemütlich.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## guter Angler (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

Ich würde hier auch ein Schlauchboot und zwar aus Hypolen vorschlagen und zwar eines mit GFK-Festrumpf - gleitet besser durchs Wasser. Bei ca. 4m länge würde ich die Motorisierung etwas höher wählen. 

beispielweise dieses:


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

Der TE möchte vier Meter - aus welchem Grund auch immer - drum werfe ich das Argument ein,  dass ein normales Festrumpfboot bei gleicher Länge mehr Raum bietet.  Die Wülste der Schläuche kosten ziemlich Platz. |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

Vier Meter im Salzwasser sind speziell. Man grenzt sich bezüglich der Windverhältnisse sehr ein.


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

AUWA´s Boot wird verkauft: Text aus Facebook

AUWA's geliebtes Angelboot "SEAHORSE" zu verkaufen!

Ihr sollt nun die ersten sein, die es erfahrt „wink“-Emoticon !

Leider muss nach Auwa`s Tod nun sein lang geplegtes und geliebtes Holzboot "Seahorse" verkauft werden. Ein echtes Angelboot wie Auwa es sich zurecht machte, ideal für alle Wetterlagen, geeignet zum slippen in Meer und Seen! 

Eckdaten:
- Länge: 6 m
 - Breite: 1,80 m
 - Gewicht: ca. 500 kg
 - Material: Holz
 - Persenning-Abdeckung
 - Elektr. Lenzpumpe
 - Div. zubehoer mit Fenden
 - Motor: Yamaha 25 PS, 2 Takt (25 DMS)
- Trailer: 650 Easyline - Straßen-Trailer, zum slippem geeignet, 3jahre alt

- Evtl. Besichtigung unter Terminabsprache in - Bokelholm bei Rendsburg/SH.
 - Verkauf an Selstabholer

- Preis 3400,- VHB

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, dann bitte kurz anschreiben
 an Olaf: facebook@angeln-mit-auwa.de


----------



## GoldiHRO (2. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/angelboot-30ps-trailer/447262288-211-16591 #6


----------



## allegoric (2. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

Goldi...

Das haste doch erst im Oktober 2015 gekauft. Muss ja einen Grund haben, warum es nicht mehr tauglich ist. Du hattest ja gleiche Anforderungen wie die beiden jetzigen Threadersteller ;-)


----------



## GoldiHRO (5. April 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*



allegoric schrieb:


> Goldi...
> 
> Das haste doch erst im Oktober 2015 gekauft. Muss ja einen Grund haben, warum es nicht mehr tauglich ist. Du hattest ja gleiche Anforderungen wie die beiden jetzigen Threadersteller ;-)



Ja es gibt einen Grund.... VERGRÖßERUNG :via:

Hab mich in eine Quicksilver verliebt :l


----------



## sunrise137 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Küstentaugliches Angelboot*

Hab grade für einen Kumpel ein Boot angeguckt, er sucht ein Kajütboot.
Für ihn war es nix, könnte aber ein gutes Angelboot werden.

Cobia Sunskiff 177,  Konsolenboot ca. 5m lang und 2m breit.
Zum angeln ideal eingeteilt mit Centerkonsole, schätze mal Bj. 1985-1995.In ordentlichem Zustand, mit Ankern usw.. Ich kannte die Marke bisher nicht, zwar etwas älter aber super robust!
 Dürfte Ostseetauglich sein:q

Soll ohne Motor auf 1300er Pongratz-Trailer (2008) 4200 € kosten, mit 60er 2Takt Mercury (2003) 6500 €. Steht bei Aschaffenburg.

Bei Intresse kann ich Kontakt herstellen, bin aber ab dem 20.5. In Schweden.

Gruss
Rainer


----------

